

Functional Programming on the JVM using Clojure - budu
http://freegeek.in/blog/2010/02/slides-from-my-clojure-talk-at-gnunify-2010/

======
zephjc
Did you, the submitter to HN, present the presentation, or were you there? I'm
interested in how LIPSs in general are viewed in India, and Clojure
specifically, with its JVM integration. Is there anything more about this
talk?

